# Has anyone ever tried this harness



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has a buddy belt but she is a real puller so it's better than the collar. The other day she managed to get out of her buddy belt so now I am all paranoid I saw this online and I was wondering if anyone has tried it. It seems kind of neat! This has only happened once so now I put it on tighter but it really freaked me out cause she ran across a street thank goodness it wasn't a busy one! My heart sank I thought for sure she was gone forever but luckily a guy caught her!

http://www.ropengo.com/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Never seen that before Renee. It looks good though! I've given up on harnesses for Lola. They just made the pulling worse. I just use her collar now and LOTS of training during lead walks. I'm going to do a better job with Nina so we don't end up a year down the line and still pulling like a maniac! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it looks good. My two are dreadful pullers. I dread the winter again with its icy pavements, I very nearly came a cropper last year! Mine pull so hard on their leads I'm surprised they don't damage their tracheas. 

They were as good as gold in obedience classes but they just can't contain their excitement on the way to the park or woods. I do have a harness for them but it matts their coats quite badly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought a canny collar for Max....trainee guide dogs use a similar thing. It goes over their noses. It's very good and has stopped Max pulling. Had to do something cos I developed tennis elbow. It's better now!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> I bought a canny collar for Max....trainee guide dogs use a similar thing. It goes over their noses. It's very good and has stopped Max pulling. Had to do something cos I developed tennis elbow. It's better now!



I got Molly the easy walk harness yesterday and it's made such a difference! I hardly feel her beside me now


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

That's pretty cool, Renee, I never saw it before. Hope the new one helps with the sweet little Pocket Rocket!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> That's pretty cool, Renee, I never saw it before. Hope the new one helps with the sweet little Pocket Rocket!


Yes the pocket rocket is way better with the easy walk harness it's amazing it kind of took the rocket away


----------

